# Equimax dosing



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Is dosing for equimax the same as other horse paste wormers (triple goat's weight)? I was unsure. I need it for the praziquantel to kill tapeworms, but I also know equimax has twice the amount of praziquantel as zimecterin gold. Just trying to be careful.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would double it and not triple it because of the higher Pz in it, just to be on the safe side. With tapes, you're more likely to see dead worms in the stool so moniter them once you dose, if you see live segments, then you may need to triple it.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Makes sense - thanks Liz


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

We always dose per weight, not double or triple. This info came from my very good goat vet.

Karla


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The reason behind tripling the weight for dosing with paste wormers is because goats have a super high metabolism, when dosing to rid them of parasites it's neccessary to triple it so that the med can do it's job by having it stay in the system longer than a "straight weight" dose.


----------

